# Show Your Hamsters!



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

This thread is all about showcasing our beloved furry little hammies! :-D

I'll start with my Syrian hamster, Sasha. I keep her on a diet of Oxbow Essentials Hamster and Gerbil Food with dried meal worms as a treat.










Here she is, being all shy and not wanting her picture taken. D' awwww...










Here's the basic layout of her cage. I'm looking to make improvements, but I want to stay away from critter tubes and the like. Any suggestions?

Also, if you don't have a hamster, you're welcome to join this thread with cute pictures of hammies or awesome cage ideas!


----------



## crystalicethorn (Mar 12, 2013)

If you dont want plastic tubes, you can try toilet paper roles. Cut holes into them and slide them in to create a maze. My hamster used to love it, and its safe for them to chew on :3 
Also, maybe you can put in a second floor? Or add some wooden ladders for climbing (i used to give them the ones for birds).
Even though i havent had a hamster in 3 years, maybe it would still be useful info


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

heres my 1 year old russian dwarf hamster Mushka^_^


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

I have one female cinnamon banded syrian hamster named Ellie! I'm a member on the Hamster Hideout Forum as it's filled with up-to-date information about hamster care! ;D









*Here's her bin cage! *


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww Ellie is so cute and pretty and I'm loving her cage!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'd post a pic of my little MoMo but he's so darn hard to get a pic of! >.<


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking at www.equinecaninefeline.com really made me want a hamster just so that I can buy all the tiny beds, hammocks and hide-aways that my fat rats could never fit in.


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121946&stc=1&d=136863087
Here's my baby 
His name is Captain Hamsty Pants, someone i really look up to named him.
But he goes by Hamster Pants.
He's so calm and tamed, even when I first got him!
I got him from Pet Supplies Plus. He was one out of three Syrian panda bear hamsters. 
I have had him for a year and he gets alot of love and attention!
He also is fed Oxbox Heathy Handfuls Hamster&Gerbil food!
Every night, it's "treat night" and they get treats. I don't feed them any during the day, every night i give him and my rats some treats 
Cute hamster by the way


----------

